# 4-WD Karma bus with tire chains...



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

My wife's GF got dumped by her husband...He literally moved the OW and her son into their house, and told her to GTFO......

They lived together for a year or two, and the son was starting to act out. They began to argue over the kid...He was around 17.....The OW suddenly up and moved in with another guy in another state......

About 6 months later, the son shot and killed the OW (his mother)and shot the OM as well.....

The GF's husband got a taste of getting dumped in spades....


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Have you ever posted here under another name?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Did he shoot your wife's GF's husband or the newer OM?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

workindad said:


> Did he shoot your wife's GF's husband or the newer OM?


He killed the OW,(his mother), and shot her new OM...Don't know if he died...

My wife's GF was totally freaked out...She had met the shooter when she moved her stuff out...


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> He killed the OW,(his mother), and shot her new OM...Don't know if he died...
> 
> My wife's GF was totally freaked out...She had met the shooter when she moved her stuff out...


So tell us, is your wife's GF WH trying to reconcile now?



workindad said:


> Did he shoot your wife's GF's husband or the newer OM?


Now that really would have been a great Karma Bus if it was the Wife's GF's WH.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> So tell us, is your wife's GF WH trying to reconcile now?
> 
> 
> 
> Now that really would have been a great Karma Bus if it was the Wife's GF's WH.


She would take him back in a minute.....He wont...He is pissed because they lost their retirement home in the divorce...


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> She would take him back in a minute.....


Wow, she has no respect for herself? After what he did I don't know how she can fell that way.



Woodchuck said:


> He wont...He is pissed because they lost their retirement home in the divorce...


That's OK, he's an idiot. You throw your wife out and expect to keep the house and the retirement home? Don't worry, I'm going to bet he dies alone.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Low-lifes and idiots do the darndest things.

Can we put that to the tune of "Jimmy Cracked Corn, and I Don't Care...?"


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Er Whos on first?


----------

